# Se connecter à une base de donnée avec objective c



## Battant (26 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Je développe une application de facturation qui nécessite une connexion à une base de donnée en cocoa (objective c). J'ai déjà fait deux versions de ma base de donnée en open office base ainsi qu'un début de base de donnée en cocoa. Le problème c'est que je n'arrive pas à trouver le pilote pour me connecter à la base de donnée open office.

J'ai aussi pensé à postgreesql ou mysql. Bon il faudrait que j'adapte mon script sql.

A votre avis, Comment dois-je procéder. Avec quelle outil de base de donnée dois-je travailler ?

Merci pour votre aide.

Salutations

Battant


----------



## tatouille (26 Février 2012)

bonjour tout ceci me semble un peu confu explique ce que tu veux faire? communiquer avec un serveur distant ou travailler avec une base de donnée en local


----------



## Battant (26 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Le programme ainsi que la base de donnée fonctionnera sur une même machine donc il s'agit d'une connexion en locale.

Salutations

Battant


----------



## tatouille (26 Février 2012)

sqlite , berkeley db, coredata (ORM), ce que tu recherches ce sont des  "SQL file system database engine"


----------

